# Pics of my mill



## Mandolin (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are some pics of my mill.

[attachment=863]
[attachment=863]
[attachment=864]
[attachment=865]
[attachment=866]


----------



## phinds (Jan 3, 2012)

somehow your pics didn't make it through, just the attachment names of the pics


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mandolin (Jan 3, 2012)

I musta screwed up. I'll try it again. Ain't real good at this computer thing


----------



## phinds (Jan 3, 2012)

I let Kevin know about the pic problem. Might be the site, I guess although I vaguely recall a similar problem where I think maybe it wasn't the site. Getting old. Can't remember. That's my story and I'm sticking with it.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice setup!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2012)

RL it looks like you're getting the hang of posting pics. Only see one so far but I LOVE your mill shed!!! 


.


----------



## Mandolin (Jan 3, 2012)

More mill pics:[attachment=889][attachment=890][attachment=891][attachment=892][attachment=893]


----------



## Mandolin (Jan 3, 2012)

I think I finally figured this out. I glad you like the shed. It's a authentic south Mississippi sawmilling shed. The man in the pic with me is my daddy, Jerry Wilson. He's 85 years old and will work me in the ground.


----------



## JMC (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice set-up RL and I really like the shed too.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2012)

It's amazing what a pair of tongs and a cherry picker can do from a tractor not much younger than your dad, feeding a Hudson sawmill. All-American sawmill operation. You & your pappy are A-okay in my book Roger. 


.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice!

How do you like that Hud-Son? I've been daydreaming about a mill and cannot decide between Hud-Son and WoodMizer.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 3, 2012)

good clear pics within 9 posts.

I can tell you are going to fit in REAL well here


----------



## phinds (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad you figured out the pics. Nice thread.


----------



## Mandolin (Jan 4, 2012)

I love the Hud-Son. I looked at a lot of mills before I bought mine. What settled me on the Hud-Son was the fact that there is a dealer about 30 miles from my house. I didn't have a lot of money to spend on the mill, but Hud-Son is the type of mill that's easy to work on, well made, and costs less. The only problem with them is the track. They are kind of flimsy. Originally, the mill was portable. I warped the track sawing a huge 30 inch log, so I poured a slab and set it up in it, which was my originally my plan anyway. I also added a extension making it 24 feet long, built a shed over it and added a log deck. I like the fact that I push the mill through so if I hit a hard spot I can slow down and thus the blade won't wander. Electronics, power drives, and bells and whistles are just something else to tear up. Don't get me wrong, Woodmizer is a great mill, but expensive. There are a lot of used ones around for sell. Check out The Sawmill Exchange website.


----------



## Daren (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm liking the shed too  It looks like you have things set up so they work well for you, nice job.

.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 5, 2012)

Really nice set up! well thought out. It's also nice to see you and your dad spending some quality time together, that's priceless. thanks for showing us your setup.


----------



## Mandolin (Jan 5, 2012)

Kevin, you like my old tractor, huh? It's a 1953 Ford Golden Jubilee, fully restored. I use it for everything, logging mostly. I mounted a 12,000 pound winch on the front. You see, I got two creeks that flow through my place and I was tired to getting stuck, crossing with big loads of logs. The first time I used it, I sunk my tractor in the creek with a good sized load. I got off, played the cable out and wrapped around a ironwood at the top of the bank. The winch pulled tractor, trailer, and logs like it wasn't nothing. Crossing problem solved.


----------

